# u90kg strongman log



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

On here a bit more often again these days so thought I'd start a log.

Train purely for strength these days and have my first SM comp on 30th April. Also have a 2nd comp 5th June. Will do both at u90kg bodyweight but the June one is an open weight class so should be interesting.

Will mainly log training as and when it happens, diet doesn't vary much so pointless logging food. Will put up some vids occasionally too.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Few vids of my recent training to get started.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Will be keeping an eye on this one.

Good luck with the training mate. :thumb


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Typical days food looks like this currently.

Meal 1 - 2 scoops Huel, 1 scoop whey, 400ml watee

Meal 2 - Soup and chicken salad sandwich

Meal 3 - 2 chicken breast with vegetable rice

Meal 4 - repeat of meal 1

On training days I have cocopops before training and drink a shake intra.

And between meals I snack on yoghurts but also eat crisps, cakes and other shite that I shouldn't some days.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Subbed to this mate, just out of interest, what do the cars weigh? what you deadlifting? best a luck. :thumbup1:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good session today.

Viking press
60kg x 5, 70kg x 5, 80kg x 5, 90kg x 5 x 2, 100kg x 5

Log (technique work)
45kg x 1 x 7

Atlas stone
50Kg x 3 x 2
60kg x 1 x 3
80kg x 3 x 3
100kg x 1 PB
80kg x 1 x 3

Deadlifts
60kg x 5, 100kg x 5, 140kg x 5, 180kg x 3, 220kg x 3 x 2, 100kg x 25 (f**k me this was a tiring set!)

10m Farmers walk
35kg per hand x 2
55kg per hand x 3
75kg per hand x 3

Done. That's me til Sunday now


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Starz said:


> Subbed to this mate, just out of interest, what do the cars weigh? what you deadlifting? best a luck. :thumbup1:


 Its a weird one because height and side handles make it a bit more like trap bar. I'd say it feels roughly about 180kg in your hand. The Passat was much harder than the Zafira for some reason, maybe due to lower suspension or something.

Most I have ever pulled conventional is 260kg. I've pulled a 300 partial but not quite ready for it off the floor just yet.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Got news tonight that my comp on 30th April is off so focus is now 100% on Herts Strongest Man novices on 5th June instead now.

Title is going to be a little misleading as there is every chance I will be over 90kg by June since there's no weight restriction for that comp but plan is to do the Scottish u90kg next year so won't go too daft with the calories


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Trained again this morning, went well.

Frame deadlift

90kg x 5, 110kg x 5, 150kg x 5, 170kg x 5, 230kg x 5, 250kg x 5

Yolk 18m run and back

110kg, 130kg, 150kg, 190kg, 190kg, 190kg

Sled pull and drag back

110kg, 210kg, 250kg - had to drop back to 210kg at half way, 210kg

Log - technique work

50kg x 3 x 5

Done.

Little vid of final set on frame


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

good going


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Beasting it, keep it up mate. :thumb


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Typical days food looks like this currently.
> 
> Meal 1 - 2 scoops Huel, 1 scoop whey, 400ml watee
> 
> ...


 How many kcals is that? Seems really low?!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> How many kcals is that? Seems really low?!


 Not too sure tbh. Not a lot. I have a desk job so other than when I am training my calorie expenditure isn't a lot though.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

hey buddy, congrats so far on your training-keep at it................strong dude @ that bodyweight. awesome

i too have a few strongman comps coming up this year so might bump into ya 

i have also started a log in the journal section


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> hey buddy, congrats so far on your training-keep at it................strong dude @ that bodyweight. awesome
> 
> i too have a few strongman comps coming up this year so might bump into ya
> 
> i have also started a log in the journal section


 Thanks

I'll follow along bud, judging by the numbers you've put up in your 5x5 thread so far everything is coming along nicely and you're a big chap so potential for some big numbers in time


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Good strength, bet that yolk walk was murder on the legs! Are you practicing full range of motion dead-lifts?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Good strength, bet that yolk walk was murder on the legs! Are you practicing full range of motion dead-lifts?


 It wasn't too bad at the time. Feeling it now though.

Yeah usually vary it. Training at the moment is PPL with a mixture and event training on Sundays but last week was a bit erratic as had a lot od stuff on. On Tues I pulled 220kg for triples twice and then did 25 reps with 100kg, Sun before worked up to 15 reps car deadlift.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Probs worth mentioning too because the first event in June is max deadlift there'll be more focus on conventional from now til then.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> It wasn't too bad at the time. Feeling it now though.
> 
> Yeah usually vary it. Training at the moment is PPL with a mixture and event training on Sundays but last week was a bit erratic as had a lot od stuff on. On Tues I pulled 220kg for triples twice and then did 25 reps with 100kg, Sun before worked up to 15 reps car deadlift.


 What was the weight weight on the car lift?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> What was the weight weight on the car lift?


 Not too sure tbh. Feels around 180-190kg in your hands I reckon but the Passat was a bit tougher. Hard to describe but its almost like the first part is easier but gets heavier as you get to the top once the frame is up and wheels leave the ground.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Decent sess tonight.

Barbell OHP
40kg x 5 x 3
50kg x 5
70kg x 5 x 3
80kg x 5 x 3
30kg x shitloads

Tricep pushdowns
12-14 plates did few sets of 10. 8 plates few sets of 15.

Incline CGBP
60kg x 5 x 2
80kg x 5 x 2
100kg x 5 x 2
60kg x 10 x 2

Squats
60kg x 5
100kg x 5
140kg x 5 x 2
170kg x 5
Front squat 60kg x 10

All fairly easy tonight, wanted to do a bit more bar work again for a change.

Back in on Fri for some deads, back and maybe some events training again.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Training went OK tonight, feeling it now!

Deadlift
Speed pulls 60kg x 5, 80kg x 5, 80kg x 5, 100kg x 5

140kg x 5
160kg x 5
200kg x 5
220kg x 5 x 3. 3rd set was hard

Cable pulldowns (30 secs rest)
50kg x 10 x 5
80kg x 10

Done. Was short of time at the end so just battered through cable pulldowns at the end. Roll on Sunday


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

In for this too, nice mate. Keep it up.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Typical days food looks like this currently.
> 
> Meal 1 - 2 scoops Huel, 1 scoop whey, 400ml watee
> 
> ...


 Out of interest mate how much do you weigh?

Doesnt look like a lot of carbs?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Looking at getting into strongman. Any tips?


 Yea man. Sign up to loads and loads of comps and just enjoy it. It's great mate!!

dint be scared to eat either.... Eat big, lift big, get big.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Out of interest mate how much do you weigh?
> 
> Doesnt look like a lot of carbs?


 Right now I am bang on 90kg. I eat a fair amount of cereal preworkout and the Huel has ground oats so get carbs from that too.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> Looking at getting into strongman. Any tips?


 Find a gym with equipment where you can practice events and technique, get strong through some progressive barbell work and mix in technique and events practice. This is what I'm doing basically anyway.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> So get the big compound lifts up, grip work and technique with apparatus. Should be fun


 Essentially yeah. I totally underestimated how much is technique but once you start playing with logs and stones you soon get to grips with them. I'm still relatively new to it all as I only really started doing any event practice last summer and then again more recently.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Plan for tomorrow was some log and some keg carry/sand bag carry and maybe some light farmers or some other endurance work. Got through a half bottle of SoCo and a bottle of champagne tonight so we will play it by ear...


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sunday session done. Went well.

Log press
45kg x 5
55kg x 5 x 2
65kg x 5 x 2
75kg x 5
85kg x 3
95kg x 1 x 3

Loading - 65kg keg, 45kg sand bag, 50kg kettle bell (duckwalk) for approx 18m. Did this 4x and was blowing hard by the end.

Stones
80kg x 4, 100kg x 1 x 3, 120kg (PB)

Struggling at the end tbh, hips and back still f**ked from deadlifts on Fri and was really feeling flexors after log.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Back is f**ked now. Probs have a few lighter sessions through this week and recover for next Sun so I can smash it next week.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Training looking good bud..I should start a log on here really but I have one in sugden...too lazy to do two..

keep it up bud and all the best with your comps


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

jones105 said:


> Training looking good bud..I should start a log on here really but I have one in sugden...too lazy to do two..
> 
> keep it up bud and all the best with your comps


 Thanks.

Got a bit of work to get to the level I want to be at but qualifying for the finals for SSM u90kg is the goal next year 

Just copy and paste it over mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

The standard of the u90kgs is crazy atm buddy..work hard and train smart and it will come!!

copy and paste it?dude I can just about use PayPal  lol...

Think I may start one on here..got bodypower in 3weeks then Welsh u90s 8weeks after that..Keep my log on here instead of the other forum for a few months won't harm :thumbup1:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

jones105 said:


> The standard of the u90kgs is crazy atm buddy..work hard and train smart and it will come!!
> 
> copy and paste it?dude I can just about use PayPal  lol...
> 
> Think I may start one on here..got bodypower in 3weeks then Welsh u90s 8weeks after that..Keep my log on here instead of the other forum for a few months won't harm :thumbup1:


 You're telling me, interest seems to be growing which means more competitors and with it so is the standard.

I'll def follow along, might pick up some ideas and tips I can pinch too haha.

Hows your prep coming along for them? I'm looking fwd to seeing what gets pulled at the Welsh as the deadlift champs lineup is awesome.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

some great lifts so far bro, keep at it mate it looks like you will do well


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Strong lad


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Cheers guys


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

RS86 said:


> You're telling me, interest seems to be growing which means more competitors and with it so is the standard.
> 
> I'll def follow along, might pick up some ideas and tips I can pinch too haha.
> 
> Hows your prep coming along for them? I'm looking fwd to seeing what gets pulled at the Welsh as the deadlift champs lineup is awesome.


 Prep is going as well as it could bud..wrist injury has held me back but lifts are creeping back up..

Iv lost most of my lifters for the deadlifts champs due to the euro event at the 02 on the same day!! Some have decided to compete there instead so in down to 3 guests now bud some of the Welsh guys can pull 300+ so we'll still have a good comp..With the guys that are still lifting we can still expect a record to go so happy days


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

jones105 said:


> Prep is going as well as it could bud..wrist injury has held me back but lifts are creeping back up..
> 
> Iv lost most of my lifters for the deadlifts champs due to the euro event at the 02 on the same day!! Some have decided to compete there instead so in down to 3 guests now bud some of the Welsh guys can pull 300+ so we'll still have a good comp..With the guys that are still lifting we can still expect a record to go so happy days


 Is that the Official Strongman comp that's on at the O2? That sucks that some of the guys have backtracked and opted for the other comp but hopefully one of the guys at the Welsh does nails the record :thumbup1:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Pretty f**ked from tonights session but happy with how it went, worked hard. Went daft on the viking press with a few sets and really feeling it now.

Seated log press - 45kg x 5 x 2, 55kg x 5, 65kg x 5

Viking press (strict) - 50kg x 5, 60kg x 5 x 2, 80kg x 5 x 2, 80kg x 10, 85kg x 10, 90kg x 5, 100kg x 5, 100kg x 10, 105kg x 5, 120kg x 1

CGBP - 40kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 100kg x 5, 110kg x 5 x 3

Preacher curls - 3 sets of 10, 5s either side

Keg carry - 65kg keg. 20m, 40m, 60m x 2, 40m

Sandbag carry - 50kg bag. 40m x 4

Finished with some light clean & press.

Done


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

RS86 said:


> Is that the Official Strongman comp that's on at the O2? That sucks that some of the guys have backtracked and opted for the other comp but hopefully one of the guys at the Welsh does nails the record :thumbup1:


 Yes bud..was very bitter at first,not with the athletes tho..

i sorted all my dates before Xmas to make sure there would be no clashes etc etc so thought there would be no problems...

Ifs been discussed and Iv had some apologies so let's just get on with it...

but I am hoping my guys smash what they will be lifting at the 02 :thumb


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Trained today. Wasn't overly happy with how it went at the time. Was meant to be light though and think I am expecting too much too soon on my squats. Going to rest now until Sunday.

Box squats - 60kg x 5, 80kg x 5, 100kg x 5, 140kg x 5, 180kg x 5, 200kg x 1, 200kg x 1, 170kg x 5 x 3, 140kg x 5

Threw in set of light front squats and couple of light sets of hack squat machine at the end.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Had the flu since Fri night and it has completely floored me. Actually worse today rather than better. Appetite is way down and I'm feeling weak as s**t. Hoping to be OK to train Thurs or Fri

Perked up a bit on Sun evening so went for a few drinks with my mates hoping this would help, stupid idea!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Had the flu since Fri night and it has completely floored me. Actually worse today rather than better. Appetite is way down and I'm feeling weak as s**t. Hoping to be OK to train Thurs or Fri
> 
> Perked up a bit on Sun evening so went for a few drinks with my mates hoping this would help, stupid idea!


 obviously being a bloke you had the ultra violent dose of man-flu....................known for being 10 x worse than standard womens flu. you take it easy champ.......make sure she looks after you and if she doesnt believe you about the man flu just show her this post as proof 

and we all know the only cure for this dreaded disease is to be waited on hand and foot by her indoors,eating lots of takeaway and watching countless repeats of top gear on dave..........................its true......................honest


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Had the flu since Fri night and it has completely floored me. Actually worse today rather than better. Appetite is way down and I'm feeling weak as s**t. Hoping to be OK to train Thurs or Fri
> 
> Perked up a bit on Sun evening so went for a few drinks with my mates hoping this would help, stupid idea!


 Man up, everyone has it.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> obviously being a bloke you had the ultra violent dose of man-flu....................known for being 10 x worse than standard womens flu. you take it easy champ.......make sure she looks after you and if she doesnt believe you about the man flu just show her this post as proof
> 
> and we all know the only cure for this dreaded disease is to be waited on hand and foot by her indoors,eating lots of takeaway and watching countless repeats of top gear on dave..........................its true......................honest


 She's ill now too, plus 24 weeks pregnant so no chance of her waiting on me unfortunately haha.

Little lass was off school today, it's floored her too and she's been passed out in bed since tea time and couldn't eat anything beforehand. Bloody nightmare man!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Back on it today. Went better than I expected after not eating right for best part of a week.

Log
45kg x 5
45kg x 5
55kg x 5
65kg x 5
65kg x 5
90kg x 3
90kg x 3

65kg keg carry - 5 runs approx 35m per run

Deadlift
60kg x 5 x 2
100kg x 5
140kg x 1
180kg x 1
220kg x 1
235kg x 1 x 3

Done.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Trained again today. Difficult in this heat.

DB shoulder press
20s x 10
25s x 10
35s x 8
42.5s x 5 x 3

Flat bench
60kg x 5 x 2
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5
140kg x 3 (vid to follow, needed a hand on last rep)

Dips
5 sets of 15

Front hold - 10kg plate
51 secs, 31 secs, 33 secs

Done.

Will train again Fri and then on Sat I have a practical powerlifting seminar with Robert Love so hopefully pick up some useful info and tips.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Got a bit of extra cardio in today too, walked 3.7 miles in total as car was in for MOT. Forgot how relaxing it is to get out for a stroll.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

great stuff fella, looking strong on the log.

agree with training in this heat...............fu**ing sucks. ive just bought a large floor fan (the kind bands have on stage etc) paid £25 quid from ebay and collected it from next village.......its freaking awesome, it has 3 speed settings........

1- gale

2 - apocalyptic storm

3..................ARMAGEDDON lol

i have it in my garage facing my power rack.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> great stuff fella, looking strong on the log.
> 
> agree with training in this heat...............fu**ing sucks. ive just bought a large floor fan (the kind bands have on stage etc) paid £25 quid from ebay and collected it from next village.......its freaking awesome, it has 3 speed settings........
> 
> ...


 Good investment. Bet it batters through the electricity though


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Happy with todays session.

Squats
60kg x 5 x 2
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 3
140kg x 3
160kg x 3 x 3

Deadlifts (speed pulls)
60kg x 5 x 2
100kg x 5 x 2
120kg x 5 x 2
80kg x 5

Leg press (squat press)
100kg x 15
120kg x 15
160kg x 15
220kg x 15

Done.

Not going to seminar tomorrow any more as need to take mrs to hospital, bit gutted but lets me crack on with training on Sunday so not all bad.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Feeling almost ready for competition. Solid session today.

Log press
45kg x 5 x 3
55kg x 5
75kg x 5 x 2
75kg x 7 (vid to follow)
45kg x 5 strict

Yolk
170kg x 4 for 18m
230kg x 4 for 18m
Got a vid of 3rd set on yolk, this is at comp weight so felt like it went well.

Sandbag carry for 18m and back
45kg sandbag x 4
75kg sandbag x 4
Finished with 75kg sandbag followed by 65kg keg.

Axle deadlift. Few light sets up to 170kg x 3, wasn't fussed for doing these today as doing some pulls on Tues.

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome stuff bro, how long have you been training if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Awesome stuff bro, how long have you been training if you don't mind me asking?


 Thanks mate. Started initially when I was 16 but didn't really know what I was doing until around 21-22. Didn't do my first deadlift til probs around 25-26 lol.

When I stopped playing football and gave up martial arts and started doing a lot of bodybuilding stuff but always noticed I was fairly strong. Plodded along like that for a good few years til I decided to give BB a proper shot and see if I could do it. Couldn't/can't diet worth a f**k and had no real motivation and soon realised I wanted to try strongman or PL.

Got serious with strength training around start of 2015.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Thanks mate. Started initially when I was 16 but didn't really know what I was doing until around 21-22. Didn't do my first deadlift til probs around 25-26 lol.
> 
> When I stopped playing football and gave up martial arts and started doing a lot of bodybuilding stuff but always noticed I was fairly strong. Plodded along like that for a good few years til I decided to give BB a proper shot and see if I could do it. Couldn't/can't diet worth a f**k and had no real motivation and soon realised I wanted to try strongman or PL.
> 
> Got serious with strength training around start of 2015.


 Fair play to you bro. What's your current age? I wish I had started in my 20's but I guess I can't live in the past anymore.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Fair play to you bro. What's your current age? I wish I had started in my 20's but I guess I can't live in the past anymore.


 30 this year


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thought I'd throw up a little progress pic. Weight is sitting at 90-91kg at the moment depending on time of day. Upped the cals slightly but never really added much more weight over past couple weeks. Still getting stronger and thats all that matters.

Never trained today as planned as my back was wrecked after Sunday so took the extra rest. Going in next 2 days and then again Sunday.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Thought I'd throw up a little progress pic. Weight is sitting at 90-91kg at the moment depending on time of day. Upped the cals slightly but never really added much more weight over past couple weeks. Still getting stronger and thats all that matters.
> 
> Never trained today as planned as my back was wrecked after Sunday so took the extra rest. Going in next 2 days and then again Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 126621


 Looking good bro considering you say your diet is pretty crap. Just goes to show that hard training pays off. Keep up the good work


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Looking good bro considering you say your diet is pretty crap. Just goes to show that hard training pays off. Keep up the good work


 Thanks bud. Not totally lean but lean enough for my liking, I still eat plenty pizzas and currys so i'm content with my fat levels


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Thanks bud. Not totally lean but lean enough for my liking, I still eat plenty pizzas and currys so i'm content with my fat levels


 Strongmen shouldn't be lean..........BRING ON THE POWER BELLY 

I hope you don't mind me asking but are you on gear aswell?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Strongmen shouldn't be lean..........BRING ON THE POWER BELLY
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking but are you on gear aswell?


 Haha the power belly will come with time, it's a work in progress.

I have before.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Went in today to do some deadlifts. Good session again.

Deadlifts

60kg x 5 x 2

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 3

220kg x 5 x 3

Lat pulldowns

50kg x 10

90kg x 10

130kg x 8

90kg x 10

50kg x 10

Done.

Tomorrow I am showing my neighbour round a gym he has joined so will probs do some light fullbody pump work while I show him diff exercises to do etc, treating it like a cardio day.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Thought I'd throw up a little progress pic. Weight is sitting at 90-91kg at the moment depending on time of day. Upped the cals slightly but never really added much more weight over past couple weeks. Still getting stronger and thats all that matters.
> 
> Never trained today as planned as my back was wrecked after Sunday so took the extra rest. Going in next 2 days and then again Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 126621


 Lookin good mate, Lats are looking hoooooj. Nices spread - no ****!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quick basic session today. Ran through all the different machine exercises and a few DB exercises with my neighbour and made sure his form was OK.

Hit full body for high reps. DBs in this gym only go up to 25kg so did 4 sets of 10 with them on shoulder press. Also did full stack on bench press machine for a few sets of 10 before doing a set of 20. 5 mins in treadmill to finish off.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Lookin good mate, Lats are looking hoooooj. Nices spread - no ****!


 Believe it or not I wasn't even spreading them in that pic


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Had a 30th on Sat so was in no fit state to train yesterday. Aiming to do 4 more sessions between now and comp and will rest in the run up to it.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Had a 30th on Sat so was in no fit state to train yesterday. Aiming to do 4 more sessions between now and comp and will rest in the run up to it.


 Whens your comp mate? Ive got one this sunday.

Only training Tuesday & Thursday this week, light... ish :whistling:

Tuesday - Log & Bench

Thursday - Deads & Squats


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Whens your comp mate? Ive got one this sunday.
> 
> Only training Tuesday & Thursday this week, light... ish :whistling:
> 
> ...


 Sunday 5th June mate. How you feeling about yours, you ready?

I'll do much the same, split events over 2 days and little lighter week before. Probs do my last session Mon or Tues before.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Sunday 5th June mate. How you feeling about yours, you ready?
> 
> I'll do much the same, split events over 2 days and little lighter week before. Probs do my last session Mon or Tues before.


 Feeling good mate. Hoping to pull 240kg dead as 235kg is my current PB, be super made up if I can get 260kg.

110kg will be a PB on the log bu 4kg, if I get 120kg I'll be over the moon.

So you got about 5 weeks then? How will you prepare for yours?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Feeling good mate. Hoping to pull 240kg dead as 235kg is my current PB, be super made up if I can get 260kg.
> 
> 110kg will be a PB on the log bu 4kg, if I get 120kg I'll be over the moon.
> 
> So you got about 5 weeks then? How will you prepare for yours?


 Na man, I've got 12 days lol. 1 last heavy session on each event and one last light session on each split over 4 days and that's me.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

2nd last heavy session tonight. Went to plan for the most part. V happy with deads tonight.

Log press
45kg x 5 x 2
55kg x 5 
65kg x 5
85kg x 3
85kg timed for 90 secs - 4 reps. OK with this since comp weight is 70, 80 and 90 so 85 was more than the average weight. I'll get more on comp day.

Deadlifts
60kg x 5
100kg x 5
140kg x 1
180kg x 1
230kg singles with 2 min rest periods x 8

15kg DB front hold - 3 sets to failure

Done.

Fri will be yolk and loading practice. Then 2 light sessions - probs Sun and Tues and it's comp time


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RS86 said:


> 2nd last heavy session tonight. Went to plan for the most part. V happy with deads tonight.
> 
> Log press
> 45kg x 5 x 2
> ...


 Which comp is it bro? I wish you all the best in it mate, I'm sure you will do well


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Which comp is it bro? I wish you all the best in it mate, I'm sure you will do well


 Hertfordshire Strongest Man on 5th June mate.

Tbh I'm not expecting to do that well due to my height/weight as I'm doing an open weight class novices but its experience


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

OK so skipped Fri and worked a bit harder today to make up for it.

Basically ran through mock comp, few warm up sets and shorter rest between than I will get in comp. Went well. Didn't go too daft with deadlifts, left some in the tank as advocated by Mr Jim Wendler.

Log 
Warmup - 50kg x 5 x 2
80kg timed for 90 secs - 6 reps

Deadlifts
110kg x 5 x 2 warm up
150kg x 3
220kg x 1 x 8. Plenty left after this but nothing to gain at this stage banging out more.

Front hold - 15kg DB to failure, never timed

Yolk
170kg - 18m and back
200kg - 18m and back
240kg - 18m and back. Comp weight is either 220 or 230 so happy with this.

Keg carry - 65kg, 65kg and 75kg sandbag - 18m and back x 3.

Done


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RS86 said:


> OK so skipped Fri and worked a bit harder today to make up for it.
> 
> Basically ran through mock comp, few warm up sets and shorter rest between than I will get in comp. Went well. Didn't go too daft with deadlifts, left some in the tank as advocated by Mr Jim Wendler.
> 
> ...


 great stuff mate, your gonna do well me thinks


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks bud. I'm not too optimistic tbh as I'm being mindful of the potential size difference but as long as I don't come last I'll be happy


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Good luck mate. Looking at getting into this my self so will be watching your log.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Owl man said:


> Good luck mate. Looking at getting into this my self so will be watching your log.


 do it mate, strongman is great....................its so much more than just gym training

where are you based?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

big shrek said:


> do it mate, strongman is great....................its so much more than just gym training
> 
> where are you based?


 Cheshire Mate.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Any good strongman gyms in that area?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Last session done, just some light fluffy stuff to get some blood in the muscles and keep me ticking over. Now time to rest up and get motivated.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Last session done, just some light fluffy stuff to get some blood in the muscles and keep me ticking over. Now time to rest up and get motivated.


 Good luck mate.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Good luck mate.


 Thanks bud


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Loving the videos mate, thats some strong lifting :thumb


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Loving the videos mate, thats some strong lifting :thumb


 Thanks mate


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Great day today. 5th out of 14 in an open weight comp at 90kg and a new deadlift PB in the bag so all in all I'm happy with that.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

What was your PB deadlift sunbeam?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> What was your PB deadlift sunbeam?


 Well... we all thought we were pulling 260kg but turns out they didn't include the collars which were another 5kg (the big chunky metal fellas) so was actually 265kg. Had pulled 255 minutes before so I was goosed time the 275 came 

Never waited for the call to lower on my first lift either so had to pull a 195 double hahaha


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

a 265kg dead-lift at 90Kg is an impressive lift mate. :thumb


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome result buddy, well done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Event 1. 2 secs longer would have had 8 lifts.






Event 2 - deadlift head to head






Event 3 - Axe hold. Sucked at this






Event 4 - 230kg yolk






Event 5 - loading race. Half a sec of winning this event.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Event 1. 2 secs longer would have had 8 lifts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice work mate. :thumb

How long have you been training for?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Nice work mate. :thumb
> 
> How long have you been training for?


 Thanks. Weigh training for about 14 years in all now but strength training specifically for last year or so.

Started Strongman event training for a few months last year til I got injured and then again for about 5-6 months this year. So not new to lifting in general but quite new to Strongman.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Thanks. Weigh training for about 14 years in all now but strength training specifically for last year or so.
> 
> Started Strongman event training for a few months last year til I got injured and then again for about 5-6 months this year. So not new to lifting in general but quite new to Strongman.


 Well it's some good work mate, I want your deadlift.....,


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Well it's some good work mate, I want your deadlift.....,


 I want a 300 before the year is out


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> I want a 300 before the year is out


 I'm trying for 270 hopefully, no idea if it's possible to add 40kg in 7 months but I'm going to give it a shot anyway. Everything is going to be deadlift specific. I love deadlifts. 

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I'm trying for 270 hopefully, no idea if it's possible to add 40kg in 7 months but I'm going to give it a shot anyway. Everything is going to be deadlift specific. I love deadlifts.
> 
> Good luck with it mate.


 Of course it is mate. If you believe can you do it you will. Remember everything else too - strong back and strong legs will help build a strong pull.

I love them too


----------

